# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  recherche livre apparemment rare

## sixsous

Salut,
je recherche un livre qui a l'air d'tre trs bon et qui est propos par ce site, vous le trouverez  cette adresse:
http://sgbd.developpez.com/livres/
C'est le livre:
"SQL
La rference !
de Frdric Brouard "
Il est apparemment indisponible chez tous les sites vendeurs donc je n'imagine pas en librairie.
Si vous savez o je peux le trouver faites moi signe merci beaucoup. Si vous estimez qu'il y a un livre qui est aussi bien que celui l voire mieux, dites le moi aussi. Merci encore.

----------


## SheikYerbouti

Frdric Brouard n'est autre que SQL Pro (http://www.developpez.net/forums/mem...tposter&t=997), sur le site de DVP. Pourquoi ne pas lui adresser un MP?  :8-):

----------

